

As Schools Shift to Google Apps, Blind Students Object - hornokplease
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/04/as-schools-shift-to-google-apps-blind-students-object.ars

======
LordBodak
Google should be fixing some of these accessibility issues themselves. As for
the actual GMail client though... nothing prevents the user from using the
third-party client of their choice, so nothing has really changed from before.

